# Imodium side effects?



## SunNsnow (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok, so after presenting with a perianal abscess/perianal fistula/multipleanal fissures and realizing I may have IBS (going through the work up now) I figured I would take something when I get diarrhea. In the past, few times I have taken Pepto Bismol; sometimes it works fine and othersit did nothing. In general, I dislike medicine and am really into health,nutrition, exercise. For 20 years, I refused to take antibiotics or any medicineat all. Soooooooo....This morning (and the last two days) I had watery diarrhea. Read Imodiumis better than Pepto so I took it, for the first time in my life. Took one pillin presence of medical setting (in case of rare occurance of allergic reaction.)Had no reaction so took another pill and went on my day. (Suppose totake two after first stool.) So here I am at computer, stand up to getwater and I realize my head is heavy (slight headache), am tired, slightlydrowsy. What the hell? I read about this all over the internet and read nosuch reaction to loperamide. Then I grabbed the box and on the SIDE OF THE BOXit mentions this. Hahaa! Why not put it on the back where everything elseis listed???!?!??!? I hate drug companies.Anyways, I'm not complaining about this feeling. It's just to me, its not worth it. I needto be mentally on point for my business, kickboxing/karate/and socializing. I'd ratherrun to the bathroom and #### water than have this feeling.Do others experience this? Did I have this reaction because I'm new?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Typically drowisness is one of those side effects that if you get it from anything you tend to find it is less with regular use.Only a tiny amount of Imodium gets out of the GI tract so many people never get any CNS side effects even at high doses. However a few people do seem to get some drowsy from it.Have you tried Calcium Carbonate for the diarrhea? Most of the "rather go without any meds" types find dietary supplements a reasonable choice. Some people won't take anything if it comes in a pill, not matter how natural it is.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

hi, I take loperamide everyday and yes I can definitely feel the effects after an hour or so but it isn't enough to cause me any problems. I do feel tired when taking them but I also feel very tired when I have had diarrhea a lot in the morning so I think it is more of a combination of both things. Personally I don't care how tired they make me feel so long as I can actually leave my house and actually manage to get to work. They also make me pee a lot after a couple of hours and I do get a dry mouth (even if I keep myself hydrated) I also have to take beta blockers in the morning as well and both together do make me feel tired.Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## SunNsnow (Mar 22, 2010)

Kathleen: No, but I will if it may work. Claire:Everyday?And this is ok?BTW, will this cause me to have formed stools today or doesit just control my bowels so I won't #### in my pants?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Calcium supplements, generally, have a reputation of being constipating.We have had a fair number of people who find they do seem to work. There is a pinned topic about it. Linda happened to be told to take them for other health reasons and discovered that her diarrhea cleared up.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Also good to remind folks that many times side effects like that wear off after using the med for a bit. I take it everyday as well and I do not find any foggy-headedness or fatigue etc. Also keep in mind you could have had that feeling from the watery diarrhea you had.. not just the imodium. I can feel those things after a few bouts of watery D.But see what happens the next time you take it... Maybe at a time when you are not at work or due to be there for a bit. Maybe you won't have that reaction next time.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes I should have added that the tiredness does go within an hour or so. I take them everyday, when things aren't so bad sometimes just one a day. When things are playing up, 2,3,4 maybe. They help to firm up things but I still have to go a lot in the morning, so they don't stop me going. I have to work to get money and there isn' t any help in the UK for ibs. So I didn't have any choice. I have been to the doctors with this problem through the years and they suggested that I take them everyday. It's either that, or I can't go out so I have to take them everyday. Whether it's any good for me or not, I take them because it helps me for now.


----------



## SunNsnow (Mar 22, 2010)

I can report back now as it has been almost 24 hours.After taking it yesterday, I did not have a bowel movementor any urge to have one which is unusual because I had twobouts of diarrhea in the morning, usually would expectone more at night. So I am assuming this is becausethe Imodium is working.Most of the drowsiness did go away but its effect was still thereinto the night, 8 hours after taking it. I think you guys are useto taking it as the scientific literature says drowsiness is the most common side effect of loperamide. Overnight, I woke up in the morning a couple times and actuallyfelt a slight urge to go (to lazy to get up) and I felt my sphinctergo in slow motion (never felt this before) as if I were about to gothen it retracted. It was shocking to feel this because never feltthis before and it is clear this stuff works.This stuff is more powerful than Pepto and seems to do its job. I can't imagine taking it daily but for occasional use, I may takeit at night so I won't have any drowsiness with it during the day.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

That sounds like a good plan for you SunNSnow. I assume many folks use it that way too.All the best


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I take imodium every day 8-12 tablets and get no real side effects other than occasional part constipation but not often.My guess is,I'm not a doctor so this is an opinion only, that your light headedness and drowsiness could be caused by dehydration from both your watery Diarrhoea and the Imodium.On the drugs leaflet it does say to drink lots of water and non alcoholic drinks to avoid dehydration so this maybe your problem.


----------



## AmericanPatriot (Dec 6, 2009)

SunNsnow said:


> I'd ratherrun to the bathroom and #### water than have this feeling.


Do you just have diarrhea with absolutely no cramping?To me, the WORST feeling in the world is stomach cramping, I would rather have ANY pain than a stomach cramp.I find it hard to believe that ANYONE with stomach cramps would prefer them over drowsiness.


----------



## SunNsnow (Mar 22, 2010)

No cramping or pain in abdominal region. I suppose there has been times whereI had the urge to go, could not go right awayand got cramps but this is unusual.How long does your cramping last? Is it continousthroughout the day? I have yet to be diagnosed with anything, I had abscesses,fistula and fissure and now getting work up for Crohn's oranything else. While I do have loose stools (sometimes watery) its nothingcompared to people on this board. I have had loose stoolsfor weeks on end (2 to 3 weeks and once 6 weeks when Iwas really stressed) but 80% to 85% of every year, mybowel movements are ok. Usually it last 1 to 7 days.And abdominal pain or crampingis not there. It appears to be relatively mild case of IBS-D.To my friend who has bad IBS, he laughs at me and saysI have it made. To my roommate who occasionally hearsmy diarrhea from the next room, he thinks I need immediateurgent help from as many doctors as possible. LOL.


----------



## youhavenoidea (Jul 24, 2009)

I have been taking 8-12 immodiums per day for the last 15+ years. I cannot say that I have ever been able to attribute headaches or drowsiness with taking them, or maybe my body has just acclimated itself with taking them for so long. I guess it just comes down to a personal preference of dealing with IBS-D each day, or an occasional headache and drowsiness. I am assuming from my response that you can gather what my personal preference would be.......


----------



## Senin (Jun 7, 2007)

My friends said take Immodium. My dr said take Immodium. But when I take it I feel like total ####. Headache, light headed, tired, my sinuses are irritated. And, it takes a while to work on my D. Doesn't really seem worth it.Now Lomital seems much better, but my Dr is against perscribing it.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I have noticed with meds that many side effects can wane over time. The Lomotil is considered a "controlled substance" and that is why your Dr. is probably against it. Did you ask your Dr why he is against it? ANd also have you talked to your Dr about what you feel after taking the imodium?I also found the imodium won't work to stop my D very efficiently if I wait til the D starts to take it. I have to take it _with_ meals, preventatively, for it to do me any good. Sure I have dry mouth, dry & irritated eyes & sinuses. But.. it's better than having to wear a diaper everyday and.... I can leave the house. Some things are worth putting up with.


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I take one or two immodiums every day, but I try to have at least one weekend day where I don't do anything so I can have a day off. I've been doing this for about two years. No side effects to report except for constipation sometimes.


----------



## Senin (Jun 7, 2007)

Great response BQ. I should see my Dr and ask him!!!!


----------



## crapshoot (Dec 20, 2009)

I personally find that immodium works better for me than lomotil which I have a prescription for. Strange your doc won't prescribe it....so many things work differently for people ....I've heard lots of success stories with lomoitil though!I use immodium on an as needed basis. Not everyday. I find taking a couple the night before (when you know you're going to be away for hours) and then a couple more in the morning works for me (both the D, and anxiety worrying about finding a bathroom!) I've never had any side effects except having to pee way more than normal!


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes, am glad you mentioned that. I find I have to pee more often after I've taken imodium, I thought I was abnormal so am glad to hear somebody else gets this!


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

Imodium increases water absorption (pulls the water from the stool) so it makes sense that you'll pee more often. I sometimes have that issue as well...Though I find that when I use imodium the most, I'm usually not eating or drinking much, so that's why it does always have that effect on me.


----------

